# New convention in the UK - ConFuzzled 2008!



## Matt_Lion (Apr 29, 2007)

ConFuzzled is the new UK furry convention, due to take place at the 4 Star flagship Manchester Youth Hostel between 20th-23rd June, 2008. We're going to be the biggest, most funfilled and exciting gathering of people from all over the world who share an extraordinary appreciation for anthropomorphic critters in the UK.

We'd like to invite everyone in the world to come along and make pawprints into history, and be a part of the first ever ConFuzzled!

Further information and pricing, can be found on our website - http://www.confuzzled.org.uk/


----------



## absolutleybursar (Apr 30, 2007)

Matt_Lion said:
			
		

> ConFuzzled is the new UK furry convention, due to take place at the 4 Star flagship Manchester Youth Hostel between 20th-23rd June, 2008. We're going to be the biggest, most funfilled and exciting gathering of people from all over the world who share an extraordinary appreciation for anthropomorphic critters in the UK.
> 
> We'd like to invite everyone in the world to come along and make pawprints into history, and be a part of the first ever ConFuzzled!
> 
> Further information and pricing, can be found on our website - http://www.confuzzled.org.uk/



About bloody time! I've had no clue as to what furry cons there are in England, the closest there was was a thing on a boat where 2 made an appearence but I learned about that three months after the event. And it was in london.
If this confuzzled is in Manchester well that's awesome cause I'm in Liverpool.
Hmm so the Â£160 membership, that'll cover the whole event yes? Everything apaprt from food?


----------



## Matt_Lion (Apr 30, 2007)

absolutleybursar said:
			
		

> Hmm so the Â£160 membership, that'll cover the whole event yes? Everything apaprt from food?



The Â£160 charge for the event it *all inclusive*, it covers room, food and all of the events over the weekend.  All you need to do is get there!

P.S. Love the reference with your username - don't forget your dried frog pills!


----------



## absolutleybursar (Apr 30, 2007)

Matt_Lion said:
			
		

> absolutleybursar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kick ass! You're the second person to get the reference, nobody ever gets it!...*takes them, forgets he can't fly and so does!* Wheeeeee!
Hmm sounds good, though the list of events seems heavily fursuit orientated, I'm not a fursuiter, it's not really my thing, think that'll impare my enjoyment of the con? I've never been to a con of any kind before.


----------



## Matt_Lion (Apr 30, 2007)

absolutleybursar said:
			
		

> Hmm sounds good, though the list of events seems heavily fursuit orientated, I'm not a fursuiter, it's not really my thing, think that'll impare my enjoyment of the con? I've never been to a con of any kind before.



I am not a fursuiter either (although I desire to get one) and I *do not* think that not being a fursuiter will impede enjoying the convention at all.  

Besides, there are only really 5 events that are truly fursuit related (one of which is a discussion session about them, rather than wearing them) and any of them should be just as much fun to spectate; I'm sure noone will stop people who aren't wearing suits from joining in with those who are anyway.


----------



## absolutleybursar (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmm sounds good, I'll start thinking bout a con badge etc.


----------



## robomilk (May 1, 2007)

absolutleybursar said:
			
		

> About bloody time! I've had no clue as to what furry cons there are in England, the closest there was was a thing on a boat where 2 made an appearence but I learned about that three months after the event. And it was in london.



That would be Red White & Blue, currently deliberated as whether that counts as a furry convention or a furry party.

As for CF, I'm not attending per se, but I am going. My little company here lets me get in as a media representative... for free. (It's just me, so don't try and leech off me Â¬_Â¬)


----------



## absolutleybursar (May 1, 2007)

robomilk said:
			
		

> absolutleybursar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're lucky, though thanks for refreshing my memory of that party, if you went care to tell me what it was like? And if you have any idea where to find details of it for future reference i.e. if it will be on this year.


----------



## robomilk (May 2, 2007)

absolutleybursar said:
			
		

> robomilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't attend unfortunately. (Being 300 miles from London). But I do know that there's another Red Blue & White this year, and more info on that is at http://www.redblueandwhite.org.uk/


----------



## absolutleybursar (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the site link! Might be fun to try get a friend or two down there, or possibly set up a thread on here to lure the FA lot down.


----------



## Mr Cullen (May 2, 2007)

I wouldn't go anyhow, I don't get on with most of the UK furs I know of. Just as well since theres only a few of them I know that aren't complete nutters.


----------



## robomilk (May 2, 2007)

absolutleybursar said:
			
		

> Thanks for the site link! Might be fun to try get a friend or two down there, or possibly set up a thread on here to lure the FA lot down.



www.ukfur.org/forums

If you're looking for UK furs then the best place to look would probably be UK Fur :wink:


----------



## absolutleybursar (May 2, 2007)

robomilk said:
			
		

> absolutleybursar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again ;P You on there at all?


----------



## robomilk (May 3, 2007)

absolutleybursar said:
			
		

> robomilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. Only I go by my "actual" name of Tori Belliachi.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (May 30, 2007)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> I wouldn't go anyhow, I don't get on with most of the UK furs I know of. Just as well since theres only a few of them I know that aren't complete nutters.



As much as I am not keen on Confuzzled, if it takes off I'll regret not going, though its mainly for the lulz.


----------



## robomilk (May 30, 2007)

I'm definitely going now. Being a media representative sure has it's perks!


----------

